# Apr Stage 3 K04 kit for Ea888 Gen3?



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Have any members here had the opportunity to have the Stage 3 K04 kit bolted on to their engine yet?

I ask, because I am curious if it worth it or not to upgrade to it or just go with a Stage 2+ kit?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

The K04 kit will not work for a Gen3 motor. The Gen3 has a different turbo setup. Stage 3 has been developed but is not in production.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

MMeachGLI said:


> The K04 kit will not work for a Gen3 motor. The Gen3 has a different turbo setup. Stage 3 has been developed but is not in production.


Any idea on an ETA for the Stage 3?


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Remedy said:


> Any idea on an ETA for the Stage 3?


Which Gen 3 do you have? GTI or everything else?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

GasInMyVeins said:


> Which Gen 3 do you have? GTI or everything else?


Beetle GSR.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Remedy said:


> Beetle GSR.


CTS is "working" on a BT kit, but there's been no hint of when it may come out. Unless they can get around the fueling issues that APR found, they'll be limited to about 360 hp (or a little more than Gen 1 K04s).

No one else is known to be working on or planning one.


----------



## stalkn2v (Apr 16, 2011)

If these injectors are the same as gen 1/2 then there would be 2 options for bigger injectors. A lot of the BT gti guys run LNF (which I believe are from a colbolt) and a company that supplies them (can't remember the company).


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

stalkn2v said:


> If these injectors are the same as gen 1/2 then there would be 2 options for bigger injectors. A lot of the BT gti guys run LNF (which I believe are from a colbolt) and a company that supplies them (can't remember the company).


Basically everything else in the head changed, so I doubt they are the same. Personally, I'd think that the injectors from the GTI or Golf R could be used, but APR is quite thorough in their R&D, so I'm sure there is a reason why they can't.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We have stage 3 and 3+ coming out, which are larger turbocharger upgrades. WE also just released the IS38, which is like a K04 on the previous platform. 


Here are the details:



APR Presents the IS38 Turbocharger Upgrade for the GTI/A3!










Product Page

APR is pleased to present the OEM Golf R/S3 IS38 Turbocharger ECU upgrade for GTI/A3 platform vehicles! 

APR’s IS38 Turbocharger ECU Upgrade is designed for use with the factory Golf R / S3 turbo on GTI/A3 platform vehicles and produces an asphalt-shredding *386 HP on 93 octane fuel, and over 400 HP using APR’s upcoming Ethanol Flex Fueling upgrades!* It's even compatible with the factory downpipe exhaust system, at lower output levels. Expect lightning fast response coupled with smooth daily driving and a much broader power band that pulls all the way to redline!

Using multiple vehicles across the world and in house, APR’s team of Calibration and Electrical Engineers spent the better part of a year mastering the factory Simos 18 engine management system to work seamlessly with the upgraded IS38 turbocharger unit. All critical aspects of the vehicle’s platform were taken into consideration and monitored through APR’s proprietary engine management logging tools to levels often not seen elsewhere in this industry. Through proper mapping, the ECU fully understands the hardware changes and operates correctly. As such torque delivery is smooth and flat, avoiding compressor surge, limitations in the factory fueling system, and limiting stress on the factory transmission. Cam phasing and valve lift operations are optimized, aiding in turbocharger spool, while allowing the engine to breathe more efficiently at higher engine speeds. Under various operational modes, lambda, ignition advance, requested torque, boost pressure levels and more were painstakingly optimized to produce maximum power without resorting to risky calibration shortcuts.

*To APR’s Engineers, this is the ultimate pursuit of performance without compromise. To the driver, it just works!*

*POWER FIGURES*



















*Graphs*

With OEM Downpipe
Wheel | Crank | Gain over Stock - 91 AKI / 95 RON
Wheel | Crank | Gain over Stock - 93 AKI / 98 RON
Wheel | Crank | Gain over Stock - 100 AKI / 108 RON
Wheel | Crank | Gain over Stock - Ethanol

With APR Downpipe
Wheel | Crank | Gain over Stock - 91 AKI / 95 RON
Wheel | Crank | Gain over Stock - 93 AKI / 98 RON
Wheel | Crank | Gain over Stock - Ethanol


StageNAR FuelROW FuelPowerTorqueMax Power GainMax Torque GainStock As Reported by VAG91 AKI95 RON210-230 HP258 FT-LBS  Stock As Measured by APR93 AKI98 RON235 HP270 FT-LBS  APR IS38 Turbo - OEM Downpipe91 AKI95 RON345 HP359 FT-LBS+114 HP @ 6,200 RPM+105 FT-LBS @ 4,150 RPMAPR IS38 Turbo - OEM Downpipe93 AKI98 RON363 HP376 FT-LBS+131 HP @ 6,000 RPM+123 FT-LBS @ 4,100 RPMAPR IS38 Turbo - OEM Downpipe100 AKI104 RON373 HP390 FT-LBS+140 HP @ 5,800 RPM+135 FT-LBS @ 4,200 RPMAPR IS38 Turbo - OEM DownpipeEthanolEthanol387 HP398 FT-LBS+154 HP @ 5,900 RPM+145 FT-LBS @ 4,100 RPMAPR IS38 Turbo - APR Downpipe91 AKI95 RON382 HP370 FT-LBS+140 HP @ 6,100 RPM+129 FT-LBS @ 6,200 RPMAPR IS38 Turbo - APR Downpipe93 AKI98 RON386 HP403 FT-LBS+153 HP @ 5,600 RPM+148 FT-LBS @ 4,100 RPMAPR IS38 Turbo - APR DownpipeEthanolEthanol404 HP408 FT-LBS+171 HP @ 5,950 RPM+164 FT-LBS @ 5,200 RPM

_
APR recommends and tuned with Sunoco GT 260 for 100 AKI mode and Sunoco GT 260 Plus for 104 AKI mode. Never use lower octane than specified by the mode.
Ethanol software REQUIRES APR’s upcoming Ethanol Flex Fueling upgrades.
Max increases are based on APR's actual measured stock values and not those reported by VAG. | RON = ROW Fuel Grades | AKI = NAR North American (RON+MON)/2 Fuel Grades.
Reported wheel figures measured using APR's in-house Dynapack Dynamometer with a US Spec MK7 GTI with factory IS38 turbocharger, APR Cast Downpipe, APR Intake System and APR Intercooler, using SAEJ1349 correction and an average of multiple runs. Crank figures are estimated based on the measured wheel figures. Results may vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, other variables and other modifications.
Race Fuel Information: Higher octane fuel typically allows APR’s engineers to create more power and torque by achieving greater ignition advance. However, on this application, APR’s engineers were able to achieve MBT, or minimum spark timing for best torque, on 93 AKI fuel with the APR downpipe. MBT is essentially the point where greater ignition advance no longer results in more power and torque. By using APR’s upcoming Ethanol Flex Fueling upgrades and Ethanol fuel, greater peak power was achieved due to the fuel’s highly oxygenated nature.
_
*Requirements and Recommendations*

_APR’s IS38 Turbocharger ECU Upgrade is sold as software only. The factory turbocharger necessary for this upgrade is conveniently available at various APR dealers and VW, Audi and Seat dealerships across the world._

*Turbocharger* - An unmodified, OEM IHI IS38 Turbocharger is required. APR recommends using the latest factory revision (06K145722H as of Oct 20th, 2015) with APR’s Turbo Muffler Delete and recommends replacing factory one time use nuts, bolts, gaskets, and crush washers.
*Intake* - The APR Carbon Fiber Intake System is highly recommended. This setup is necessary to achieve the advertised power figures.
*Exhaust* - Upgrading the factory downpipe is required for the higher output downpipe software. APR highly recommends using the APR Cast Downpipe System as this system is necessary to achieve the advertised power figures. The factory catback exhaust does not need to be modified.
*Intercooler* - Upgrading the factory intercooler is highly recommended. APR recommends using the upcoming APR Intercooler system. This setup is necessary to achieve the advertised power figures consistently.
*Ethanol Support:* - APR’s upcoming Ethanol Flex Fueling upgrades are required to run Ethanol calibrations. No fueling upgrades are required for conventional gasoline.
*Spark Plugs* - Upgrading the spark plugs with Denso Iridium IKH24, gapped to 0.024" ±0.002" or 0.6mm ±0.05mm with a change interval of 10-15,000 mi or 16-24,000 km is required for engine longevity and safety.
*Transmission* - APR recommends the APR IS38 TCU Upgrade for maximum performance on DSG / S Tronic models. A clutch upgrade may be necessary on manual transmission vehicles.
*Oil, Coolant and Lubrication* - APR recommends using Motul oils, coolants and lubricants with APR's Oil Catch Can System.

*Application Guide*

Audi A3 - MK3 / Typ 8V
Seat Leon - MK3 / Typ 5F
Skoda Octavia / VRS - MK3 / Typ 5E
Volkswagen Golf GTI - MK7 / Typ 5G
All transmissions, drivetrains, and markets supported.

*US Pricing*

$699 - Existing APR Stage I or II ECU Upgrade Customers
$999 - New Customers

*IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS:*_

- No price difference between factory downpipe compatible software and APR downpipe compatible software. 
- *Pricing*: Please contact an APR Importer for pricing outside the USA.
- *Availability and ECU Compatibility*: Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
- *ECU Revision Notice*: Multiple ECU revisions exist for each platform. APR software may be temporarily unavailable when factory updates are applied. An APR Dealer can check availability in person, or over the phone if the ECU boxcode/revision is known.
_*Where to Purchase*

Please contact an APR dealer to purchase!


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have stage 3 and 3+ coming out, which are larger turbocharger upgrades. WE also just released the IS38, which is like a K04 on the previous platform.


That's not for the non-MQB Gen 3 though, which is the one we're in here regretting.


----------



## stalkn2v (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess we can only hope for a different turbo wheel to replace the stock.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

I guess Stage 2+ is the limit.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Remedy said:


> I guess Stage 2+ is the limit.


Until/unless someone makes a turbo kit, but it doesn't look like there is enough of a market to justify that.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Any word on a kit beyond the Stage 2 with an upgraded turbo coming out for the non-MQB EA888 Gen 3 yet? I may end up in the same pool as the Beetle GSR when I get my Beetle. APR? Unitronic?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Brown E said:


> Any word on a kit beyond the Stage 2 with an upgraded turbo coming out for the non-MQB EA888 Gen 3 yet? I may end up in the same pool as the Beetle GSR when I get my Beetle. APR? Unitronic?


No one is distributing a kit as of yet. Unless a developer (tuner) can guarantee 1000 sold units, it will not come out. The amount of non-MQB buyers just aren't there. Most, if not all, tuners are focusing on the MQB platform. It makes business sense. 


To make the turbo adapter it has to be ordered by minimum 1000 each. The foundry won't do orders less than 1000 because it's not cost effective for them. The cost is crazy expensive if you CNC like 100 adapters. Then no one would purchase the kit. 

The magic number for a turbo upgrade (stage 3) kit is $5k.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Guess I would be out of luck if I purchase a 2016 Beetle.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Brown E said:


> Guess I would be out of luck if I purchase a 2016 Beetle.


Yep.


----------

